
The Bounty Hunter of Wall Street - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/08/magazine/the-bounty-hunter-of-wall-street.html
======
justboxing
> “The real story of your mother being a whore?” Left said.

> Leznik settled on TheRealExpressScripts.com, then asked Left for his credit
> card to buy the URL.

Got curious and visited
[http://www.therealexpressscripts.com/](http://www.therealexpressscripts.com/)

It's indeed up and running, with a link to a single Infographic... this one =>
[http://www.therealexpressscripts.com/the-confusing-world-
of-...](http://www.therealexpressscripts.com/the-confusing-world-of-drug-
pricing/)

------
rargulati
Left has established himself as a one-man pr machine. His actions are credible
enough to move stock prices. This credibility emerges from the feedback loop
between:

1) his network of informants with positions they want affected by Left

2) his ability to cut through and taste-make the winning story

This is clearly a PR piece for Left and his ilk and helps bolster that
narrative.

That doesn't change the fact that it's a great read.

------
theprop
This is great if the focus is more on doing good i.e. revealing "evil"
companies...rather than more 'pump & dump' type schemes (well in this case,
drain & dump may be a more accurate description). To have the kind of
following & effect he does, though, he must have built up a credible
reputation.

------
valuearb
Great read.

